# Cara Fernandez wins ASA Classic!!!



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Congrats Cara! Talk about a break out year. Way to go, and represent Michigan.

*"Cara Fernandez...You're 2010 ASA Classic Women's Open Pro Champion!" * That certainly has a nice ring to it.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats! Need more updates!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pretty awesome*

Girls on fire.

Congratulations


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

*Cara Wins ASA*

Way to go Cara!


----------



## FBAXIS (Sep 27, 2003)

Good shooting Cara

Jim Powell


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Asa*

Congrats Cara on your great season!!!!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Great job girl! IBO TC Champ ASA Classic Champ, great job representing Michigan Mafia...when will we see her taking money on the NFAA side?


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Cara. You've had a great year. Herb


----------



## Rick hall (Feb 8, 2006)

Great Job and congrats Cara!! Known you for many years and seen this coming. Keep it up girl, were proud of you!! See you and your Dad in NY.

Rick Hall


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I know where there's one proud Papa. I shot with John in Augusta. Great guy, and he's so proud of her accomplishments, and rightfully so.


----------

